# Yellowstone Flooding



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Hopefully nobody is planning to float the Yellowstone anytime soon, or stay in Yellowstone Park for that matter.









Yellowstone National Park closed because of hazardous flooding and rockslides


Heavy rain has pounded northwest Wyoming southern Montana and eastern Idaho.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Devastating. And fascinating.








From @nbc_montana NEW VIDEO: Yellowstone National Park helicopter video shows current conditions of Yellowstone’s North Entrance Road through the... | By Explore Livingston Montana | Facebook


2,4 тыс. views, 4 likes, 0 loves, 6 comments, 23 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Explore Livingston Montana: From @nbc_montana NEW VIDEO: Yellowstone National Park helicopter video shows current...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

It's going to be a long time before that's opened again. Good thing is that if you like to hike NOWs the time to do a through park hike! I wonder if bikes will be allowed?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Yankee Jim:








Yankee Jim isn’t looking so good. | By Ridgeline Aviation | Facebook


349 тыс. views, 274 likes, 5 loves, 282 comments, 5 тыс. shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Ridgeline Aviation: Yankee Jim isn’t looking so good.




fb.watch


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> Yankee Jim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Ugly!


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

My in laws are 9 miles downstream of Gardiner right on the Yellowstone. They are 3rd generation on their property. Water is lapping their doorstep and is as high as they can ever remember. The Galkatin is absolutely ripping right now, too. Scary stuff.


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

Just drove down out of Belgrade south a week ago. Shadowed the Gallatin and I was amazed by how much the water was pumping. Stopped a few times to admire it and get humbled.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

It's bad over there. Just saw a video of a cabin floating la te da down the river. I'd guess it'll be a disaster area. Man did you see how the river carved out the road and cliff sides in the corners! New report that point of rocks Bridge and 9th street Bridge are gone now too. It's going to be devastating for those guys making their living over there. They only have 4 months anyway. Sucky. Look at videos of of the firehole! Holly crap Firehole canyon looks like the stikine! Local source says hebgen lakes bursting at the seems and their going to do big releases. That means upper Madison goes stupid then ennis lake goes overflow then lower goes huge. Beartrap was a whopping 6200 cfs today. Can you imagine kitchen sink at 6k??? Crazy mang! I'd be charging all this gnar but I can't cause my hands hurt...lol....


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Sorry same videos


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

Pinchecharlie said:


> It's bad over there. Just saw a video of a cabin floating la te da down the river. I'd guess it'll be a disaster area. Man did you see how the river carved out the road and cliff sides in the corners! New report that point of rocks Bridge and 9th street Bridge are gone now too. It's going to be devastating for those guys making their living over there. They only have 4 months anyway. Sucky. Look at videos of of the firehole! Holly crap Firehole canyon looks like the stikine! Local source says hebgen lakes bursting at the seems and their going to do big releases. That means upper Madison goes stupid then ennis lake goes overflow then lower goes huge. Beartrap was a whopping 6200 cfs today. Can you imagine kitchen sink at 6k??? Crazy mang! I'd be charging all this gnar but I can't cause my hands hurt...lol....


Drove up to Bozeman yesterday and they were still doing commercial trips on the Gallatin. Looked miserable. Pouring rain, cold, and ripping. Headed back South tomorrow, probably through Ennis. Might drive up to Quake to check things out. I guess the Yellowstone peaked around noon. My in laws said it’s dropped a foot since then (@ 5pm). Pictures they sent are amazing. I heard it hit 51k. High is around 20k and flood stage is around 30k. How much you wanna bet those CUT folks are blaming it on Pride Month?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Here's house rock lol


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Here's house rock lol


WOW!!! That was fully exposed yesterday!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Quake will be burly! Be safe!


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

Yankee Jim


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Yellowstone river. Gardiner, MT National Park, employee housing fell into the river. #yellowstonenationalpark #flooding | By Deby's Wild World | Facebook


4,9 млн views, 3,8 тыс. likes, 63 loves, 7,5 тыс. comments, 66 тыс. shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Deby's Wild World: Yellowstone river. Gardiner, MT National Park, employee housing fell into...




fb.watch


----------



## jbri51 (Oct 1, 2020)

"It's the new Mother Nature taking over"


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Yellowstone river. Gardiner, MT National Park, employee housing fell into the river. #yellowstonenationalpark #flooding | By Deby's Wild World | Facebook
> 
> 
> 4,9 млн views, 3,8 тыс. likes, 63 loves, 7,5 тыс. comments, 66 тыс. shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Deby's Wild World: Yellowstone river. Gardiner, MT National Park, employee housing fell into...
> ...


Anyone know the contractor who built that house? I want his number..


----------



## bryon jon (Jul 30, 2013)

westwatercuban said:


> Anyone know the contractor who built that house? I want his number..


Smitty built that house in the late 1980's. He moved away long ago


----------



## Chattoogaland (Aug 19, 2021)

What about the Clark's Fork!? Got up to 23k. Last record was 15k in 1981. The Box is going to be a whole new river to figure out for the big dogs. Be safe in there boys!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Montet202 said:


> How much you wanna bet those CUT folks are blaming it on Pride Month?


Those goons are still around? I remember them in the news in the 90's! Is ol' Elizabeth Claire Prophet still alive?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Claire prophets son (she was the founder) posted yesterday, " looks like global warming got them instead lol." I'll try and find it . Outspoken survivor lol


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MR. ED said:


> Just drove down out of Belgrade south a week ago. Shadowed the Gallatin and I was amazed by how much the water was pumping. Stopped a few times to admire it and get humbled.


The Gally is such a creeky little river. A very tiny change in flow can really change its character...and to realize that most months of the year it's hardly 500cfs and now bumping 15x that.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Gnarliest is 3800 though lol!


----------



## Heywood (Apr 12, 2019)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Here's house rock lol


I think the right line goes at this level


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Heywood said:


> I think the right line goes at this level


That's verbatim what Charlie texted me last night!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

That was sarcasm! Wtf! Iam taking up golf fuck all this scary shit! Lol


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Pinchecharlie said:


> That was sarcasm! Wtf! Iam taking up golf fuck all this scary shit! Lol


No you're not! You'll be back real quick as soon as your hand heals just a little.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> Those goons are still around? I remember them in the news in the 90's! Is ol' Elizabeth Claire Prophet still alive?


I think they still are. I was refused a house rental from a CUT member in 2002 due to my red vehicle. Apparently red and purple are no no’s. They also said no alcohol in the place, so that would have been a deal breaker on my end.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Looks like we might be next around Glacier Park. Predicted moderate flooding with more rain on the way...









Flooding possible along Flathead River with more rain expected


Flooding is possible along portions of the Flathead River this week as a potent atmospheric river dumps copious amounts of rain and mountain snow on the region.




dailyinterlake.com


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Gonna be insane in a week. We're already AT flood stage.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> Gonna be insane in a week. We're already AT flood stage.


Still planning a speed run?


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

I have a need... a need for SPEED!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Tanaman said:


> Still planning a speed run?


Took another look last night. Hardly any eddies, and Old Steel access is gated and locked. Might not be a place to take out without getting arrested. I'm old...so...probably not.

When it gets back to/under 40-45k, I'd definitely consider it. It was a blast from Pressentine to Old Steel at 30k two weeks ago.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

I'd go with ya (really I would!) but I got hung up here in AK for another couple weeks.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

This water ain't goin anywhere soon, there will be plenty left on your return!
We'll have to get the big boat out.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> This water ain't goin anywhere soon, there will be plenty left on your return!
> We'll have to get the big boat out.


Picture of the steel bridge takeout this morning. I think even MY trailer would be an EZ load there!


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Think the big boat will fit under there? Probably not by tomorrow. Might have to do the limbo.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, looks like 4-5' of room?

But let's let it drop a couple feet and the logs settle out.


----------



## KrisG (Jun 22, 2012)

I know the Yellowstone river was hit bad, and I feel for them. However, the worst destruction was from the Stillwater river valley, over to the Clarks Fork of the Yellowstone, with the absolute epicenter being Red Lodge which is located along Rock Creek. The river was so high, that it destroyed the usgs gauge after it went over 3000 cfs. Rock Creek then jumped its banks and ran right down the main street in town. Everything east of that pretty much went under water. To make it worse, there is no power anywhere in town, don't know if the water and sewer is even working. don't know if the road is cutoff or not at this point, so I am not sure you can even get there. 

In the Stillwater river valley, the destruction was so immense that you can't really understand it without seeing it from the air. Here is a link to the Billings Gazette site with aerial pictures
Photos: Aerials of Stillwater and Boulder River flooding | Local News | billingsgazette.com 

I fear there are so many bridges down that travel in the valley will be restricted for some time. We may not be able to boat until the bridge structures are removed from the river. There has been a lot of property loss in the valley. Being able to boat is the least of their problems. The Stillwater mine is cut off due to the main road washed out. people were stranded in woodbine campground with no way out and had to be rescued. You can no longer get to the trailhead. 

The Clarks Fork of the Yellowstone was huge on Monday. There was a lot of flooding and closures. I was able to go to the Clark Fork canyon where is comes out of the Box and got some crazy video. The river was like an angry beast, consuming tons and tons or earth and moving it downstream. You could hear huge boulders moving on the streambed. You could smell wet earth in the air from the river spray. There was a huge bank, over 200 feet high, and it was being cut away, and monster boulders were falling into the river, only to be swept away in minutes. I am a technophobe, but when my son comes home from work I will get him to help me post the video. 

This flood will have a lasting impact on many in our area. Please consider staying off the rivers here until the locals get a handle on the situation and things calm down.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

KrisG said:


> I know the Yellowstone river was hit bad, and I feel for them. However, the worst destruction was from the Stillwater river valley, over to the Clarks Fork of the Yellowstone, with the absolute epicenter being Red Lodge which is located along Rock Creek. The river was so high, that it destroyed the usgs gauge after it went over 3000 cfs. Rock Creek then jumped its banks and ran right down the main street in town. Everything east of that pretty much went under water. To make it worse, there is no power anywhere in town, don't know if the water and sewer is even working. don't know if the road is cutoff or not at this point, so I am not sure you can even get there.
> 
> In the Stillwater river valley, the destruction was so immense that you can't really understand it without seeing it from the air. Here is a link to the Billings Gazette site with aerial pictures
> Photos: Aerials of Stillwater and Boulder River flooding | Local News | billingsgazette.com
> ...


Wow! Are they scheduled for the same rain event we are over the next couple days? I would think at least some of it. There are going to be cows floatin in the river.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Tanaman said:


> Wow! Are they scheduled for the same rain event we are over the next couple days? I would think at least some of it. There are going to be cows floatin in the river.


That atmospheric river that was supposed to hit central Idaho and Montana Idaho border shifted south and hit Yellowstone and the Stillwater


----------



## KrisG (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the Clarks Fork Video if this works. It turns out I shot it in high def and my son said this is the best way to get it on the internet. I am now the proud owner of my own Youtube channel
Clarks Fork Yellowstone - YouTube


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

KrisG said:


> Here is the Clarks Fork Video if this works. It turns out I shot it in high def and my son said this is the best way to get it on the internet. I am now the proud owner of my own Youtube channel
> Clarks Fork Yellowstone - YouTube


Holy sh!t that video, along with others is nuts. Below is another video of a kayaker going straight into house rock at these flows and somehow made it sans paddle. The destruction to people's property and the infrastructure is devastating, hope the next few days give them a break instead of more calamity.

Appreciate the local reports, stay safe, KrisG you have a cool son.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/whitewater/comments/vbu2hz


----------



## roundboater (Sep 24, 2010)

Yesterday in Gardiner, MT


https://m.facebook.com/yellowstoneswildworld/videos/yellowstone-river-gardiner-mtnational-park-employee-housing-fell-into-the-river-/545709710595105/


----------



## Ryan Flynn (7 mo ago)

Tanaman said:


> Hopefully nobody is planning to float the Yellowstone anytime soon, or stay in Yellowstone Park for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty 


Tanaman said:


> Hopefully nobody is planning to float the Yellowstone anytime soon, or stay in Yellowstone Park for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had some family up there that had a planned trip down the Yellowstone. They've been waiting a while for some factors to line up and obviously disappointed. Really just hoping everyone affected can get back to "normal" quickly after such a terrifying situation and the rivers and habitat affected can be restored. These situations give some perspective and remind me that river sports are priveledges and not to be taken for granted. Be safe out there folks


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

This will really put things into perspective with those less familiar with the gallatin.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Jeez.. how'd I run into that thing ? Stupid rocks as big as a house lol...
Saw that yesterday and thought it'll be fun again lol. At 5k this morning. Seems more like a flash flood?


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Jeez.. how'd I run into that thing ? Stupid rocks as big as a house lol...
> Saw that yesterday and thought it'll be fun again lol. At 5k this morning. Seems more like a flash flood?


Charlie you are an animal!


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

roundboater said:


> Yesterday in Gardiner, MT
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/yellowstoneswildworld/videos/yellowstone-river-gardiner-mtnational-park-employee-housing-fell-into-the-river-/545709710595105/


Other angle..









The New York Times on Instagram: "Entrances to Yellowstone National Park have been closed and visitors were evacuated after powerful rain and flooding washed away roads and triggered rockslides, the authorities said. On Monday, the superintendent of the park, Cam Sholly, announced that its five entrances were closed to inbound traffic, at least through Wednesday, because of the “extremely hazardous” conditions. Visitors were evacuated from the northern section of the park, where there were multiple mudslides and where the roads and bridges have failed, Sholly said in a statement. Parts of the community of Gardiner, a hamlet of about 800 people that serves as the main northern entrance to the park, had no power or water and were receiving aid from the authorities in Montana, he said. Visitors in the southern portion of the park will also be evacuated, with forecasts of rising flood levels causing concern about water supplies and wastewater systems and the timing of the park’s reopening was uncertain until officials were able to assess the damage. Tap the link in our bio for the latest."


The New York Times shared a post on Instagram: "Entrances to Yellowstone National Park have been closed and visitors were evacuated after powerful rain and flooding washed away roads and triggered rockslides, the authorities said. On Monday, the superintendent of the park, Cam Sholly, announced...




www.instagram.com


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Some of the guides started a GoFundMe to help float them thru the season until people start visiting again rather than relocation.









Sexy Raft Guides In Gardiner, MT, organized by Austin Walton


This year, we had a wonderful raft crew at Yellowstone Raft Co. We had people that tra… Austin Walton needs your support for Sexy Raft Guides In Gardiner, MT



gofund.me


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

tBatt said:


> Some of the guides started a GoFundMe to help float them thru the season until people start visiting again rather than relocation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great idea....calendar ordered!


----------

